# 30 gallon start up



## mpdive (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi everyone. I am eleven years old and just bought a 30 gallon used aquarium. I know I have a lot to learn about keeping fish, and my dad is going to help me. I just wanted to ask about starting the tank up. The tank looks clean, but I was wondering if there is anything I should do (cleaning wise) before adding water. The lady I got it from gave me buckets of used gravel which looks clean. I will have the water tested too. The filter is an aquasource 20/40. Thank you for helping me.:fish-in-bowl:
Savannah


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi! You should at least give it a wipe down with a damp cloth. Don't use soap, though. The gravel you should rinse. Make sure you also wash anything before you put it in, including the filter and heater. What kinds of fish are you planning on keeping?


----------



## mpdive (Apr 14, 2013)

DarkestCloud said:


> Hi! You should at least give it a wipe down with a damp cloth. Don't use soap, though. The gravel you should rinse. Make sure you also wash anything before you put it in, including the filter and heater. What kinds of fish are you planning on keeping?


Thank you for the help. I want to have a clean looking tank like at our school. I heard some fish are more dirty than others. If you have some suggestions for fish that would be great. The lady also gave me an air pump and a long blue bar that connects to the pump. Does that go under the gravel? Thanks again for helping me. 
Savannah

I will post pics when I get it together:fish5:


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

You can put that air stone on top of the gravel or bury it in the gravel. If you bury it, you will get larger air bubbles because the air will be slowed and bubbles will meet up before the escape the gravel. Try both ways and see which you and your fish prefer.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fishless-cycle-15036.html After everything is cleaned up and water put in this is the way to start. If you don't wash your gravel and it was kept wet it may speed up the process. Following this link will ensure that you have no dead fish from the cycling process, it takes some time but you can research what types of fish you want and be ready to go when cycled.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

1^ with fishless cycle


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

I have Pearl Danios, and they cycled my tank, and I still have all six. They're pretty, too. Any sort of danio will be really tough. Rasboras are nice as well. If you don't mind doing more work, you could get a larger fish, like a Three Spot gourami. I also recommend 4-5 cory catfish. They're really cute, and will eat any leftover food. If you're getting them from a petstore, you could go there and look at all the fish. See what you like, what you can afford, ask questions.
If you bury the airstone, it might dig itself out, depending on how energetic it is. You could always hide it in some plants. Don't put it under a plastic/resin decoration, though. It lifts it up, and three of my cories got caught underneath


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

There is no specific fish that is better for cycling than another.A fish living through the cycle process can truely be the effect of the keeper(doing many,many waterchanges) or possibly the damage incurred by fish is internal(almost always) and not going to kill them instantly,but will probably still shorten their life span and/ or be the cause of numerous illnesses during their shortened life.It is nolonger necessary to cycle with fish and cycling with fish is much more work an on average takes twice as long as fishless cycling.The use of some of the "starter bacterias" can help speed things up for fish in cycling but the survival does not imply that the fish is healthy or going to live it's expected life span.This is fact ,the statement above is opinion.


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

If you are trying not to get dirty fish, stay away from goldfish. There are losts of tetras, cory catfish and barb species and others that will stay small and do well in a 30G.

One note I would wash out the old gravel just to be safe as there might have been a lot of stuff left in it after the last tank. Good Luck. The members on here will help you out a lot. Don't be afraid to ask any questions. We all were beginners once and many like me still are but have learned a lot from others on here.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> There is no specific fish that is better for cycling than another.A fish living through the cycle process can truely be the effect of the keeper(doing many,many waterchanges) or possibly the damage incurred by fish is internal(almost always) and not going to kill them instantly,but will probably still shorten their life span and/ or be the cause of numerous illnesses during their shortened life.It is nolonger necessary to cycle with fish and cycling with fish is much more work an on average takes twice as long as fishless cycling.The use of some of the "starter bacterias" can help speed things up for fish in cycling but the survival does not imply that the fish is healthy or going to live it's expected life span.This is fact ,the statement above is opinion.


Completely agree, with the knowledge we now have of the damage cycling does to the fish used it is inhumane to continue fish in cycling!!


----------



## eljefe0000 (Apr 3, 2013)

id just wash everything down myself from tank to gravel. and just be patient and let your tank cycle dont rush and put fish in there beforehand in the meantime you can design your tank the way you like it till the process is done.


----------



## mpdive (Apr 14, 2013)

I am answering for my daughter until she gets home from school. I cant thank everyone enough for the advice. I was not aware of cycling the tank. We tried the whole aquarium thing 2 years ago and failed at it. We did not cycle the tank, and the pet store never said a word about it either. I told Savannah we were going to do it right this time. 

On a side note, the filter is an Aquatech sized for the tank. Knowing now about the importance of the bacteria, I am debating getting a new filter because I am unsure of the age of the present one. I would hate for her to build up the proper bacteria and have the filter stop after a month. Any suggestions on a filter without breaking the bank? I saw a Marineland Penguin Biowheel at Petsmart. Any good?
Again, thanks for helping out my future Marine Biologist!
(that's what she want's to be)*w3


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Would be a great choice.

I highly recommend finding the right size Penguin filter for that tank then buying two. Worth every penny.

No such thing as too much filtration.

Will help a ton if you end up slightly overstocked.

Will allow you to always have one fully cycled filter when you clean the other or if anything goes wrong in one. Set them up for cleaning on an alternating schedule.

Thanks very much for helping Savannah do this right. Please don't hesitate to ask questions!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The filter material can be transfered(even if it doesn't fit correctly ) and stll keep the bacteria active in your system.Aquaclear are good HOBs(hang on the back) filters and eveything except for fish is way cheaper online than at pet stores.Kensfish,Dr.fosterandsmith and Petmountain are sites I have ordered from,and for example my heater at petco is $62 and on kens is $29(makes paying shipping worth while),many sites offer free shipping on orders over $75,so veiw them for everything and anything you may desire.
I wish you and your future marine biologist the greatest of luck(go fishless cycle{IT"S SCIENCE!}) and most of all ENJOY!


----------



## mpdive (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you guys SO MUCH!!!! My Dad and I rinsed everything off and put everything into the tank. I really like my dinosaur fossil heads. I will take pictures tomorrow and post them to show you the tank. My Dad and I did not know anything about the cycling, last time the pet store just sold us the fish and some chlorine stuff. I am so happy that people are willing to help me get this set up. You guys are AWESOME and I appreciate everyone taking the time to answer questions.
A BIG THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Savannah


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> There is no specific fish that is better for cycling than another.A fish living through the cycle process can truely be the effect of the keeper(doing many,many waterchanges) or possibly the damage incurred by fish is internal(almost always) and not going to kill them instantly,but will probably still shorten their life span and/ or be the cause of numerous illnesses during their shortened life.It is nolonger necessary to cycle with fish and cycling with fish is much more work an on average takes twice as long as fishless cycling.The use of some of the "starter bacterias" can help speed things up for fish in cycling but the survival does not imply that the fish is healthy or going to live it's expected life span.This is fact ,the statement above is opinion.


I didn't mean that anybody should use fish, or not use fish, or that Pearl Danios are the best fish for cycling. I meant that they're very tough, and would likely survive any beginner mistakes. What to use for cycling is your call. However, my fish are very healthy. And, my cycling was done in one week. I don't know about lifespan issues, but I seriously doubt that I'll have any problems with them in the future. I do suggest that you test whatever water you'll be using, and go from there. My water happens to be very close to ideal. Again, water cycling advice is not one-size-fits-all, it needs to be custom tailored to each individual and their tank. I did use bacterial supplement, as well as copious amounts of luck.


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

Also, adding live plants will help with water quality. Marimo Moss Balls are wonderful, interesting, and simple to care for. Plants will also give you a safety net if you forget to feed your fish. Most fish are able to nibble at leaves, and will do so if you don't feed them on time. Of course, they aren't a substitute for fish food, but they have so many benefits, there's not a lot of reason not to get some.


----------



## eljefe0000 (Apr 3, 2013)

i agree with the live plants i just started with them as well and they are growing quick and the fish love them also got some java moss going


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi Savanna,
First, I wish you much joy with the new aquarium. But too much cleanliness is not always good. In the very clean water all microbial germs are in minimum and no one knows what will come of it for future development. There may be a milky haze, or a green haze. Also, a scum on the surface and at worst even Cyanobacter. This all looks not good. And it must not be. You want to have fun. If I set up a new aquarium, I inoculate the water with old. This means I defile it specifically. That germs are in the majority, which I want. and the others have no chance. Then I soon milieu, as in the old aquarium. In the old literature was also recommended to take unwashed river sand. For the same reason.
Friendly greetings from afar


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

River sand might not be a good thing, as you might get unwelcome hitchhikers, depending on your area. You could ask a friend/relative with an established, healthy tropical aquarium for a small piece of thier filter media. The spongey part would work best. Put it in your filter, and it'll introduce healthy bacteria. I agree with Arthur, you need some germs, bacteria, etc. for a healthy environment. A sterile tank will also diminish your fishes natural slime coat, which protects the fish from disease. You can buy slime coat replenisher, if you have too many problems. But try to avoid pouring stuff in there as much as possible. Your tank will develop healthy stuff naturally.


----------



## mpdive (Apr 14, 2013)

Savannah's Dad here. Have new filters and everything needed to get up and running. Master water test kit will be here tomorrow. Bought a couple of items such as an ammonia alert. Funny thing is, the guy at the pet store said I did not need to do all the ammonia stuff. He said just let it run for three days and start adding fish. My mind says, I don't think so. We already had one aquatic failure and we are determined to do it right. The janitorial supply by me says they have the straight up ammonia so I will be getting it tomorrow. Savannah want's to fill the tank tonite and get it circulating. Is that OK or should I wait till tomorrow? As far as the bacteria goes, her school has a healthy tank that has been established for 4 years and is always in beautiful shape. If I "borrowed" some water from it tomorrow such as a Tupperware container, would that be enough to kick start the bacteria? We will be following the cycling post from dalfed. Thanks again for being so helpful!!!!!!!


----------



## eljefe0000 (Apr 3, 2013)

id wait if i were you they also sell something called quickstart api makes it cycle quicker and bacteria supplement both are cheap but even if you add these wait a week or 2


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You can fill the tank and start the filter and heater tonight.It will help to bring the tank up to proper temp.
Take what the guy at the pet store said into consideration for future reference(no one without established filter material has ever been good in 3 days),sometimes they really don't know what they are talking about(sad but true).
The water from her schools tank will not contain very much bacteria unfortunately(this is how many of make large water changes without messing up our cycled filter.The majority of beneficial bacteria are found in the filter(on the pads or biological media if they use any),some exist in the substrae(gravel/or sand).If you could get a piece of their filter material or biological media then you would be bring in some good bacteria.With the fishless cycle it is not necessary to seed your tank,as the elavated levels of ammonia and nitrites are truely what cause the beneficial bacteria to develope quicker than cycling with fish in.Just follow the fishless cycle stickie and ask any questions as you progress through that,many here will help.
As dalfed said while cycling it is a great time to aquascape,and research the types of fish/inverts and plants you and Savannah may be interested in.
You probably want to hold off on installing the ammonia alert till after cycling as you will intentionally be raising your ammonia to deadly levels for fish.After cycled you really should never have ammonia again,and your master kit will have a much more accurate test for it ,so maybe return it ?I think (and know the question was asked in the stickie )that you may be able to put live plants in during cycle(if you were going to do live)but should probably ask,or see if someone else chimes in.


----------



## mpdive (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you eljefe000 and Coralbandit. After reading your posts I was going to attempt to add the water tonight, but I had minor surgery today and didn't feel like playing bucket brigade tonight. The test kit will be here Thursday so the timing will be great. I think I will be able to get some gravel from the school tank. I will ask tomorrow. I am so fortunate to have found this site. I knew nothing about this cycling until coming here. It's important that my daughter learn to do this right and learn about water quality instead of just bubblers and backgrounds. We are proud of her determination. Again a BIG thanks.


----------



## eljefe0000 (Apr 3, 2013)

i had gravel till a few weeks ago i took it all out and setting up some live plants ive used the gravel and small take out containers to plant them into now im waiting to stich up some java moss to make a floor carpet out of it. its a lot easier to clean up without the gravel for me.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

You need to look into a python for water changes saves our ol bones lol.


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

Yeah, don't put the fish in until you're done cycling. If you guys are adding gravel, put a few inches of water in first. It makes it easier to fill the tank without displacing the gravel too too much. Try to pour it in over a rock, or decoration. You'll want to wait until you've decided on fish before adding plants, as different kinds like different plants.


----------



## mpdive (Apr 14, 2013)

OK were cycling! (and my legs are not getting tired!):fish-in-a-bag:


----------



## eljefe0000 (Apr 3, 2013)

looks good it'll start blooming in a few be patient


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Tank is looking good!


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

Very nice tank. You have mad decorating skillz. Have you decided on any fish?


----------



## mpdive (Apr 14, 2013)

DarkestCloud said:


> Very nice tank. You have mad decorating skillz. Have you decided on any fish?


THANKS. That is all the stuff that came with the tank we got from Craigslist. We bought the new oversized filter, heater etc, but all the décor was already there. Savannah is being surprisingly patient waiting for the fish. Not sure about what fish yet and I am sure she will be asking you experts! She did like some kind of eel she saw at Petsmart. Mabe Peacock but not sure. She also saw some kind of algae ball but I have not researched that yet. Thanks for the confidence. All this cycling, I should be losing weight!*r2


----------



## mpdive (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi to everyone. OK. Savannah's tank has been cycling for a week. We have kept the ammonia at around 4ppm. We check it daily to be sure. Nitrite is still reading 0. We seeded the tank with a half cup of gravel and water from her school's tank two days ago but still reading 0 on the nitrites. Tank temp is around 85 degrees, bubbler running. Are we expecting results too early? We don't mind being patient. We just want to make sure we are doing it right. Thank you for all the help thus far. :fish9:


----------



## eljefe0000 (Apr 3, 2013)

i would guess your ok by now its been about 10 days and its only 30 gal. i would get 1 fish and see how it goes just to see how it goes for a few days


----------



## mpdive (Apr 14, 2013)

eljefe0000 said:


> i would guess your ok by now its been about 10 days and its only 30 gal. i would get 1 fish and see how it goes just to see how it goes for a few days


We never had movement of nitrites at all. We tested every day but it never rose or peaked. The ammonia is still in the tank with no biological cycle as of yet. I figured the seeding might help. I guess it may take a couple of weeks perhaps?:fish9:


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

I wouldn't get a fish yet, if you're not sure. Especially not a single fish, as the types that don't need a school tend to be expensive, and delicate. Probably a couple weeks to a couple monthes. Someone who knows more about cycling than me should verify this before you take my advice to heart, as I've only cycled with fish. Good for you guys, being all patient. I couldn't wait as long as you guys have. Short attention span and stuff.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm right there with DarkestCloud, I could not have been as patient as you!! I made the mistake of adding fish in too early, and lost about 6 of my first 7 guppies within a few days. One thing you can try was mentioned above, they have a quickstart api that you can get from LFS for fairly cheap. That should help. They say you can add fish right away after you use that, but I would still wait a few days. I used it, 7 days straight like the bottle said, then added my fish, and they are healthy and happy and the tank is completely cycled. Good luck and great looking tank!!


----------



## mpdive (Apr 14, 2013)

I guess we will stay patient. The gravel was probably about a half a cup and maybe a pint of water. We figured it would be enough to kick start the process. We'll give it another week and keep testing for nitrites. When we see the purple in the test tube we will know the process has started. Thanks everyone for the advice.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

mpdive said:


> Hi to everyone. OK. Savannah's tank has been cycling for a week. We have kept the ammonia at around 4ppm. We check it daily to be sure. Nitrite is still reading 0. We seeded the tank with a half cup of gravel and water from her school's tank two days ago but still reading 0 on the nitrites. Tank temp is around 85 degrees, bubbler running. Are we expecting results too early? We don't mind being patient. We just want to make sure we are doing it right. Thank you for all the help thus far. :fish9:


You say you're running the bubbler,are you running your filter?NitrItes should be showing soon and if they don't ,but your ammonia still decreases then start testing for nitrates,as it could be possible with seeding that the nitrites will not spike if they are being converted to nitrAtes(but you should still see some).


----------



## mpdive (Apr 14, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> You say you're running the bubbler,are you running your filter?NitrItes should be showing soon and if they don't ,but your ammonia still decreases then start testing for nitrates,as it could be possible with seeding that the nitrites will not spike if they are being converted to nitrAtes(but you should still see some).


Yes filter is running non stop. Ammonia has not decreased and stays constant at 4ppm without us having to add any. We check it everyday using the master test kit. We check both ammonia and nitrites daily. The nitrites always test out at 0ppm and has never increased. The actual seeding was Tuesday soit's only been three days. Thank you so much for responding. Should we try something else or bother testing for nitrates if the nitrites and ammonia levels never moved?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If ammonia stays steady than don't bother testing for either nitrites or nitrAtes.Science says this will change shortly for you.You're doing a great job and being patient will pay off for both you and Savanna.always ask anything you wonder about.


----------



## mpdive (Apr 14, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> If ammonia stays steady than don't bother testing for either nitrites or nitrAtes.Science says this will change shortly for you.You're doing a great job and being patient will pay off for both you and Savanna.always ask anything you wonder about.


Ok Good deal. We will stay patient. We So appreciate the support!! I think Savannah likes the whole testing thing because it makes her feel like a marine biologist!:fish10:


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

This cycling stuff is the absolute worst part, but when done right the best is yet to come - healthy fish. Some cycles go better than others. I recently cycled a small 5 gallon and it took over a month. It kept stalling during the nitrite spike and then my ammonia would start to stay high again and I would see no nitrites! But as Coralbandit said, for testing wait til the ammonia starts dropping, then bring it up again and see if it drops again, then check for nitrites. 

Once you're done and start stocking the tank, you'll want to do that slowly, too. Not one at a time or you won't be able to maintain the cycle. But not 30 at a time either as your bacteria has to be able to sustain the load. (plus, 30 might be a bit too many, depending on what kind of fish)

And after stocking, since you will also want to get on a maintenance schedule of weekly water changes of about 50%, look into getting a water changer that attaches to your faucet - provided your faucet is close enough and can take the adapter. Python is a good one and Aqueon also makes one that's very similar.


----------



## mpdive (Apr 14, 2013)

SueD said:


> This cycling stuff is the absolute worst part, but when done right the best is yet to come - healthy fish. Some cycles go better than others. I recently cycled a small 5 gallon and it took over a month. It kept stalling during the nitrite spike and then my ammonia would start to stay high again and I would see no nitrites! But as Coralbandit said, for testing wait til the ammonia starts dropping, then bring it up again and see if it drops again, then check for nitrites.
> 
> Once you're done and start stocking the tank, you'll want to do that slowly, too. Not one at a time or you won't be able to maintain the cycle. But not 30 at a time either as your bacteria has to be able to sustain the load. (plus, 30 might be a bit too many, depending on what kind of fish)
> 
> And after stocking, since you will also want to get on a maintenance schedule of weekly water changes of about 50%, look into getting a water changer that attaches to your faucet - provided your faucet is close enough and can take the adapter. Python is a good one and Aqueon also makes one that's very similar.


Thank you Sue. Yes patience is a virtue. I am surprised Savannah is handling it so well.


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

50% might be a bit much. I usually do half that, weekly. Of course, I also have to replace 10% every other day. But it also depends on your stocking. If you have messy fish, or lots of fish, you should change more water, more frequently. And yeah, water testing is pretty fun. Try adding fish slowly, starting with the least aggressive. Starting with a small school of small, hardy fish is good, because then you have something to look at, and something that'll survive the last coughs of spiking water conditions. Adding more aggressive fish last is so that they don't get territorial with other, more peaceful fish.


----------



## mpdive (Apr 14, 2013)

We Have Nitrites!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We Have Nitrites!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks Guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Savannah


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

GOOD DEAL! Keep us up to date(as you are).Very excited for both of you!
Enjoy!


----------



## mpdive (Apr 14, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> GOOD DEAL! Keep us up to date(as you are).Very excited for both of you!
> Enjoy!


Thank you, I am so glad my dad has been helping me with this. Have you ever heard of a Striped Peacock Eel? I am probably going to put one in my tank. Do you know if it gets along with other fish?
Thanks 
Savannah:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Intersting choice Savanna.They are known to be peaceful but may (probly will) eat smaller fish that would fit in their mouth.Since they are nocturnal they are often hiding during the day and not a fish you will see alot.Also being nightime hunters any small fish sleeping on the bottom(most do) are an easy meal for them.
If your plans are for fish that won't fit in it's mouth then go for it.
There are other cool eel like fish that don't eat smaller fish like dojo loaches and kulhi loaches.Check them out also,and keep asking about what ever fish your interested in.
And hey CONGRATS on step one of cycling.It won't be long so keep researching fish.


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

Cool choice! Though they do get to be fourteen inches long, and the recommended tank size is 40 gallons. And keep in mind that you won't see it much, and it'll eat small things, like Coralbandit pointed out. Eels are my favourite, but I like loaches too. You could have five or so of the smaller types, like dojo loaches. They also wouldn't bother anyone but invertibrates. The research, in my opinion, is the second best thing about aquariums. Keep reseaching, and try not to get too fixated on any single fish.


----------



## mpdive (Apr 14, 2013)

OK Ammonia goes from 4ppm to .50 within 24 hours. The nitrites are still staying at 5ppm and have not moved. Should I be doing anything else besides practicing patience?*pc On a side note, the three dinosaur skull decorations in the tank have started to develop a little algae on them. I have kept the light on since we began the cycling. Could this be the cause, and do I need to treat this now? I don't want to harm the cycle.

Thanks!!!
ph 6.6
ammonia 4ppm
nitrite 5ppm


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't do anything about the algae for now. Drop your ammonia dosing to 2ppm and check in nitrite levels in two or three days. You could remove the skulls and clean them but they may have a small amount of bacteria on them.


----------



## mpdive (Apr 14, 2013)

dalfed said:


> Don't do anything about the algae for now. Drop your ammonia dosing to 2ppm and check in nitrite levels in two or three days. You could remove the skulls and clean them but they may have a small amount of bacteria on them.


I will let them be for now then. Was it "my bad" for leaving the light on all that time? Savannah's new catch phrase......"CMON STUPID NITRITES!!!!"*r2*r2


----------



## mpdive (Apr 14, 2013)

OK. After researching the problem I am stuck. Nitrites are staying pinned higher than ever. I did three separate water changes today. 50% 80% and 30% and everytime after the wc I am still reading at least 5ppm nitrite. I would think it should be diluted already. Should I keep doing wc? I definitely think it is stalled. Where are all the nitrites coming from with so many water changes?


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

If you believe it is stalled try one more 50% water change to get the nitrites to 2or3 also test for nitrates before any more water changes to see if any of the bacteria have started.Then dose ammonia again, post and let me know the nitrate reading.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Test your source water if you haven't yet.Lights should be on for 8-10 hrs a day(I keep mine on longer{a little}).


----------



## mpdive (Apr 14, 2013)

First off, MY biggest appreciation for you guys being here to walk me through the cycling. It is VERY much appreciated! Ok the nitrites have finally reduced to 2ppm after the sixth WC. The ammonia was at .50 so I bumped that to 2ppm. I turned the light off a couple of days ago due to algae on the décor. Should I turn it back on? My tap water tested fine. Nitrate test for tank yielded a faint 5.0ppm. Savannah officially "hates nitrites"*pc waiting


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

She's in good company because so do fish!You are both being incredibly patient and this has to work out for you sooner than later(not or).A timer for lights is good for fish and life to have regular schedule and is one less thing to do or forget.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

its great both of you are doing the tank together that way both you can learn together.good start


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

Make sure shake the bottle #2 really well before adding it to the vile. Also bang the bottle to loosen up crystals in that same bottle #2 prior to adding it to vile.

If you don't do this you might get false low reading of nitrates. Sorry if this had been posted in the threa previously.


----------



## mpdive (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you Troy. I do shake it well. The nitrites this morning were still 2ppm. The ammomia went from 2ppm yesterday to .25 this morning. Nitrates appear to be around 10ppm. Like the door to door vacuum salesman, I just want the nitrites to go away.:fish10:


----------



## choutman (Mar 6, 2012)

this has been a good read now im hooked on whats going to happen next with this tank lol good luck!


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Haha I agree choutman...I have been following this thread rooting for you guys!! Way to stay patient


----------



## mpdive (Apr 14, 2013)

On the next episode, the butler did it, with a knife, in the dining hall! *r2
It reads like a suspense novel.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Ah darn!!! I was gonna guess Mr. Green with the rope in the study!! I can't wait for the next one!! *pc


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

For the next week every second day redoes ammonia to 2ppm you are very close.


----------



## mpdive (Apr 14, 2013)

OK. Nitrites are still at 2ppm but the nitrates are registering almost 40ppm. Can I be having both nitrites and nitrates at the same time?*pc


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes good sign you are getting the right bacteria they just need to do some reproducing.


----------



## mpdive (Apr 14, 2013)

I cant wait till I don't have to ask for cycling help anymore*old dude. Anyway, my ammonia is about 1ppm but I have no nitrites at all. Nitrates are at 20ppm. It seems like my last wc really decimated the nitrite level. The ammonia was at 2ppm yesterday so it appears it is getting converted. I am just concerned I did something wrong since there is still ammonia but no nitrites. Am I in trouble?*c/p*


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

sorry to say the same thing over,but you are close!


----------



## mpdive (Apr 14, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> sorry to say the same thing over,but you are close!


Is it ok that I am not showing nitrites? What is chowing down the Ammonia?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

They are 2 seperate bacteria and having the one that converts nitrItes to nitrAtes which usaully grows slower and having that in enough abundance to wipe out nitrItes is good.I suspect your ammonia will be less than 1 tomorrow.
If this is true add enough to get 2 ppm ammonia and I'll bet on Sunday you will be ready for big water change(to lower nitrAtes to under 20) and go fish shopping!
Nature and biology although truly science can still be hard to predict(I've always believed as soon as you think you can predict a behavior ,nature will prove you wrong).
I've got my fingers crossed for you and Savanna as you've done such a great job!


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

woohooo cant wait till it gets stocked for you guys!! *pc


----------



## mpdive (Apr 14, 2013)

OK!!!!! Thanks Coralbandit. I appreciate you taking the time to explain that. Makes sense now. I thought my WC threw it off. Savannah is getting excited. We will be asking you guys for fish suggestions. An official fish stocking party will be held at my house!!! Come on over Thanks for the encouragement Jamnigh!!*w3


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Any thoughts or idea's on what you guys would like to put in the tank?


----------



## mpdive (Apr 14, 2013)

jamnigh said:


> Any thoughts or idea's on what you guys would like to put in the tank?


Not a clue. Things that clean like an algae eater. Other than that we are totally open to suggestions and the amounts of each. Savannah wants to be a marine biologist so she mentioned an Orca. I think we would need a bigger tank. LOL Like I said, we are open to anything. Being at the fish store, I don't want to be at the mercy of the clerk or bad info.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Assuming you don't have to drive an hour or so to get fish, I would test that patience just a little bit more - go window shopping first. Go more than once if you can or to more than one place. Browse carefully, look at everything, and yes, even talk to the staff there. Jot down the names of fish you like, anything that catches your fancy that looks like it might be happy in your tank. Leave the debit/credit card at home or with me *r2

Then come back here and the wonderful folks who've been helping you so far can share any specific experience they may have with your choices and dispel any myths you may have been told by the staff.


----------



## mpdive (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks SueD. We happen to be passing the LFS yesterday and stopped in. I told him we were in a fishless cycle and waiting for the last stages. He mentioned the Tetra Safe Start to help finish off the cycle. He mentioned that we would merely be adding more beneficial bacteria to the tank, hence moving the cycle along. He said that we could add a couple of zebra danios to the tank to assure an ammonia source for the Safe Start or skip the fish and add ammonia as we have been doing to assure the completion of the cycling. Any thoughts from anyone on this?


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

You are already almost cycled save your money, more fish that way. Just a reminder keep your ammonia feeding going until 48 hours before you introduce fish, don't want the bacteria to starve waiting for the fish.


----------



## mpdive (Apr 14, 2013)

OK. Here is the final. We went to the LFS to look around and trade my defective Whisper filter in for a new one. We met an avid aquarist and started chit chatting. I told him about my cycle and the final waiting stage. He suggested Safe Start also to multiply the bacteria quickly. He explained how it was wrapped up in it's own ammonia stable base and would merely work with what I already had going. Of course Savannah is listening to all this and finally losing her patience and pleaded to try it. Fast forward.....We get home and dump the whole bottle in and float the 3 tetras(forget the name but they have black tips on fin) 1 wisteria plant, and a moss ball. I waited about an hour and tested levels. I was immediately wooried because my ammonia rose to 1.5ppm. I am getting ready to call the rescue squad to rush the fish to the LFS so as not to endanger them. I happened to stick the Seachem Ammonia alert in and it is showing safe......Hmmmm.....I then checked nitrates which were up around 60. I did a small water change and told Savannah we would monitor the fish. They seemed happy and healthy. This morning we checked the ammonia and we have barely a trace showing. nitrates have leveled off at 20ppm and the ph is around 7.0. Of course 0 nitrites. The tank is clear and the fish are playing dodge ball with the moss ball. I truly believe that waiting the month to cycle enabled this fantastic finish. I could not ask for better readings. I am still puzzled why the Seachem showed safe(which I trust) and yet the API showed 1.5ppm. I am wondering if they were ammonia wrapped up somehow and not available to the fish and yet readable by the API. I don't know...I am not a chemist. Again, a GIANT thanks for all the help, and now it is time for more fish. We are ready for tankmate suggestions for our tetras. Savannah is SIKED!!!!*w3


----------



## nate2005 (Apr 24, 2013)

Yay! 
Any of the live bearers, rasboras, some barbs(no tiger!), or other tetras should be ok.


----------



## mpdive (Apr 14, 2013)

nate2005 said:


> Yay!
> Any of the live bearers, rasboras, some barbs(no tiger!), or other tetras should be ok.


Thanks Nate. I just wrote them down. What exactly is the moss ball suppose to do anyhow? It just kind of hangs out in one spot listening to Barry Manilow. I just went and checked on the fish and they gave me a high five.*w3


----------



## nate2005 (Apr 24, 2013)

Not sure about the moss ball. I'm sure others will chime in on the moss ball and have some other suggestions for fish to add.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

I would suggest a couple more of the tetras you got (they are a schooling fish and usually do best with many) and maybe some other tetras, or live bearers (guppies, platys, mollies, swordtails), and maybe a bunch of cory cats (they do best with at least 6) as some bottom feeders. You can make a very colorful tank that way!! I believe (I have no experience, just going off of what I think I heard lol) that the moss ball will help keep algae down. Correct me somebody if I am wrong on that though.


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

Moss balls help with water quality, etc. like any other plant. They grow really, really slowly, and can roll around, as I'm sure you've noticed. They're also really easy to care for. I love my two, and so do my fish. For tankmates, you could go with most schooling fish, any cory, snails, or certain cichlids. I have an opaline gourami with similar fish, and he does great, so there's also that. My 10 gallon has 6 black neons and a betta, and they leave eachother alone.


----------



## mpdive (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks! I just recently heard that about the schooling. Savannah picked out 4 more tetras (orange vio I think that was the name) , three pepper corry's, and three Ghouramis. The first three Tetras that were in the tank already became instant friends with the orange one's, and they are hanging out together like homeys. The moss ball is cool but it just kind of sit's there. I am interested in giving them treats if that's necessary, but have no idea what that would be. What is the Corry's main diet?:fish10::fish10:

Added edit. How important is it for me to get three more Corry's? I have no problem getting more?


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

What kind of gouramis did you get? Do you know if they are males by chance?

I would strongly suggest getting a few more corys as they will be active and come out and swim around when in groups of 6 or more. With less, they will usually just sit and be very shy. They are bottom feeders, they will eat leftovers that fall to the bottom. You can give them sinking shrimp pellets, flakes that make their way down, even throw in a slice of cucumber sometimes (most of the fish would pick at it).


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

I feed my cories bottom-feeder pellets. I have four bronzes, and they do well. Again, what kind of gourami? Three is probably two too many. If they're dwarf gouramis, maybe. Pearl, opaline, three-spot, or kissing will get too big. You could for sure do one of any but the kissing, for which you would need a bigger tank.


----------

